# National Farm Machinery Show



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Was wondering who from Haytalk is going to the big show in Louisville Feb. 16-19?


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope to. Depends on the off the farm job.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I will be working the Agri-King booth a couple days, but I don't know which ones yet.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Ill be their for sure, Id like to meet some of you guys.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I really want to go this year and I think I have my cousin talked into it too. I've worked it a couple of years back but never got to walk the floor much during hours. Might take 2 maybe 3 hours to see it all?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Might take 2 maybe 3 hours to see it all?

2 to 3 days if you want to do it right!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Count me in. We will be there Friday and saturday. And also bellied up to the bar at night generally at saddle ridge.


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

making plans to be there.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

It would be nice to have some type of seminar event at the show sponsored by HayTalk and other company. This website is very unique and the info on here is top. Just would like to expose more people.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Were it be at? Sounds like a good time!!!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Louisville Kentucky in mid February. You can google it to find out who will be there. Big Show!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never been there, would like too but with all the driving back and forth to Indianapolis we did the last three months of the year getting the wife's health problems straightened out, I'm sick and tired of driving. Maybe next year. I might look into what'd it cost to fly there.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

astropilot said:


> It would be nice to have some type of seminar event at the show sponsored by HayTalk and other company. This website is very unique and the info on here is top. Just would like to expose more people.


Nice idea...They do such things, but it may be too late...would be interesting if we can, I will see what it takes and if a sponsor is interested. Maybe some of the folks on the site can speak...many years of experience in all type of hay and soils. May be better at the Hay Expo... but the timing of that show is usually off for the average hay producer. Would be cool to find 4 shows or so across the country to do this in 2011. Get folks from different area. Open to additional thoughts on show...Hay Wilson mentioned something earlier about a similar thought. Wish I had more sponsors for that sort of thing...however many like magazines better.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Going to the Louisville show for my buddy's bachelor party, antipating it being a good time!!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Zach and I will be there Friday, maybe Saturday.

Drop us a PM if you will be there around those days...we will send a cell phone number to you.

Hope to see you there and have a safe trip.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes sir, we are getting there thursday, but probably won't walk around the expo until friday, then leave saturday. Look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

I thinking about going to this one, only about 4 hours north, strait shot. May drive up friday night and go on saturday. Tickets to the pull are kind of High though, $52.

Can anyone compare this to the Sun Belt Ag Expo in south GA. I went to that last year and thought it was HUGE!


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Alot of static displays. Its the largest farm show under one roof and its all indoor. Food, drink, and great nightclubs (4th Street). To see it all one must plan for two days min. Its alot. Mark


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

I plan to be there Friday and Saturday. It is a great show, lots of people and a great time. Get to look at dream list equipment.


----------



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

I plan to be there on Saturday.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Is there very much Hay equimpent at ths one?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JB, They have EVERYTHING there. Will take at least 2 days to buzz thru it. Mike


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> JB, They have EVERYTHING there. Will take at least 2 days to buzz thru it. Mike


Well, I made Hotel reservations today, for friday night, I only got time for one day (sat) so I'll see what I got time to see. Good thing is I think the wife is going to come with me, maybe thats a good thing........


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Taking the wife would be a good thing. Be sure to stop in and say hi to the Haytalk guys


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

"Taking the wife would be a good thing."

Just don't plan to visit 4th street Friday night.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> "Taking the wife would be a good thing."
> 
> Just don't plan to visit 4th street Friday night.


Yeah, were going to stay the night about 30min south.....


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Taking the wife would be a good thing. Be sure to stop in and say hi to the Haytalk guys


So where should I look?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JB, See post #15 and downtownjr will pm you his #. So where on 4th street does everybody go? Mike


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We typically go to saddle ridge. The country bar.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Tyler.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Where and when everyone meeting at the farm show? Next week?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Well i was all geared to go and what do you know, I have to start a new fence job next week so ill have a hard time going to it. Dont get me wrong, im glad to have a job , but man i love the farm show. So when some of you go through come down I-65 down by bowling green ky, ill be the guy putting up fence along the side of the road. You all have a good time and be carefull.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> "Taking the wife would be a good thing."
> 
> Just don't plan to visit 4th street Friday night.


HAHAHA, there you go haybaler!! Was there when I went for the AFGC conference while I was in college and made some good memories with college buddies!!


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Great first day at the Show. Talked to several people some knew a good bit of info (Dr. Lacefield from UK) and several knew very little (Agco about HayBoss) the info on RR alfalfa was the same way some knew alot some knew very little. Day 2 is tomorrow!


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Big Crowds?

Just wondering what is going to be like on saturday with this good weather.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Just made it home from the National Farm Machinery Show (Thursday). Big crowd there today. Met the guys from the Hayguard booth.Looks like they have some good products there. If you use hay preservitives from what I see looks like they have a good product. Friendly to talk to and they saw the paper I had stuck in my pocket that I had written "Anyone from Haytalk here". 
Also saw Mr Kuhns that makes the small square bale accumulator that you pull behind your small square baler. A couple of farmers from Falmouth Ky has his accumulator and he knew them both by their first names. I thought that was good that he knew his customers. Looks like a good piece of equipment he has to offer to make sm squares a little easier to put up. Met some of the men at the Krone booth with their hay equipment. They gave me a dvd of the big square baler as it was being used last year that you saw the posts about last year here on Haytalk. 
Also met HAYDR at his booth.
If you go be sure to tell the advertisers here on Haytalk that you are Haytalk member and that you saw their advertisement here on Haytalk. I was told they were gald to hear their ads were being looked at on the Haytalk site.
kyfred


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry we missed ya. We tramped around the place wed/thur. Loved the paint/chrome/blue lights on the NH skidloader display model. Loved the new JCB mini telehandler and wish I could have brought it along home. Nice changes on the model 200 bale bandit. Big crowds, long concession lines, sore legs but a good time!

I was a little disappointed with the amount of hay/forage equipment. I guess with the price of grain it is to be expected. Not a single sp mower, only 2 small square balers (both NH, one at corporate booth and one at bandit) not counting the massey cutaway and maybe 2 mid size balers. But if you wanted to see grain carts, sp sprayers or seed tenders there were a pile.

How about the Massey spread? Agco drops a lot more coin than the others when it comes to slick presentation.


----------

